# My First Planted Tank



## minorhero (Mar 28, 2019)

crazyhorse70 said:


> I kept fish many years ago, but just returned to the hobby to try aqua scaping. Below is my 110 litre tank 3 days after filling and planting. Obviously no fish yet.
> View attachment 1038890


Welcome back! What do you think you will stock?


----------



## crazyhorse70 (10 mo ago)

minorhero said:


> Welcome back! What do you think you will stock?


To be honest I have not given it a lot of thought. 20 years ago it was all about some gravel, a few plants and stock the tank right up. This time I want to turn that on its head and fully scape and plant it and only add a few fish. I feel something that contrasts the green, so orange or red fish. I do like the idea of some cherry barbs though. Saw a video of those in a green tank and they looked great!


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

Ember tetras

Barbs are too active for my liking and usually need a lot of space


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 13, 2011)

Cherry barbs are underrated! I think they get dismissed as a "beginner" fish and have a mistaken bad reputation because some other barbs are nippy. 



klibs said:


> Barbs are too active for my liking and usually need a lot of space


My cherry barbs have a serious case of goldfish brain - they just hover over the substrate all day looking for food. They live with some danios though, so maybe they just look lazy by contrast.


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

Jaguar said:


> Cherry barbs are underrated! I think they get dismissed as a "beginner" fish and have a mistaken bad reputation because some other barbs are nippy.
> 
> 
> 
> My cherry barbs have a serious case of goldfish brain - they just hover over the substrate all day looking for food. They live with some danios though, so maybe they just look lazy by contrast.


Lol yeah danios are nuts

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## crazyhorse70 (10 mo ago)

Do you guys look at a combination of bottom mid and top dwellers?


----------

